# 1 1/2" die holder... any interest



## Texatdurango

Quite a few pen makers are getting in on the group buy for the 14m tap and die sets.  Of those folks, over a dozen so far are opting for the larger 1 1/2" dies and a few have contacted me asking if I would make an adapter like the one I made for myself.  

In short, no I don't want to make these since cutting through a 2" aluminum rod with a hack saw isn't a task I wish to repeat several times!

I did however call a local machine shop to see if they were interested and I will meet with them tomorrow for their answer and approximate prices and like anything else the price will depend on quantity made.

*My question:*  If the price was right, would anyone be interested in an adapter to fit into the Little Machine Shop die holder to hold the 1 1/2" die OR.... for those who don't yet have a die holder to fit into their tailstock, buy a die holder that can hold both the 1" and 1 1/2" dies as a set!

If interested please let me know before tomorrow so I can gage some interest before meeting with them.


----------



## Timebandit

YES..YES..YES,.... I definately want one. My mini metal lathe just does not have the capacity to make one, and i dont like the 1.5 die holders i have found online

Thanks for doing this

Justin


----------



## beck3906

I may be intersted, depending on price.


----------



## mredburn

Do we have a choice of colors?


----------



## Timebandit

mredburn said:


> Do we have a choice of colors?




Dogggonnet we better...............


----------



## wizard

I would really like one also...as I don't have the ability or the machining skills to make one.. Doc


----------



## its_virgil

Me too...I'll stay tuned to the info.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## rstought

George...

Thanks for looking into this.  I already have the LMS die holder, so my first preference would be for the adapter, but if there is more interest in a new 1"/1.5" die holder and that is the direction the group is going in, count me in for that, too.


----------



## Texatdurango

I forgot to mention that if we can get the whole thing made at a reasonable price, it will have a mt-2 (morse taper 2) shank to fit the majority of lathes.

And YES........ colors are available, especially hot pink! :wink: 

Could you imagine a pink tool, you would never misplace it unless of course all your tools were pink, then it would just blend in!


----------



## scotian12

George...Please count me in.   Darrell Eisner


----------



## IPD_Mr

Hot pink is a little much for me, but fuchsia would really be nice.  :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit

IPD_Mr said:


> Hot pink is a little much for me, but fuchsia would really be nice.  :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:




I was thinking more of a Lavender for you Mike:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## johncrane

l would be interested George!


----------



## Constant Laubscher

I am fine, I shall make one when needed

Thanks for the offer and time.


----------



## Jim15

I would be interested. Thank you.


----------



## Dave Turner

I don't have any die holder yet, so would be interested in one that could hold both 1 and 1.5" dies and fit in the tailstock. Thanks.


----------



## PTownSubbie

George,

I too would be interested. However, I have a LMS 1" holder already. If they would make an adapter, that would be ideal for me.


----------



## Curly

Hi George

I can make my own but if the price is right I would buy rather than spend the time making the tooling. :wink: So I am a definite, probably maybe. 

If I do buy I would like mine to be transparent. :tongue:


----------



## SLICKYINC

I would be interested in one that does both sizes, depending on price.


----------



## RichF

George,

I am interested depending on the pricing.


----------



## Dan_F

I already have the two part die holder set from LMS: morse taper with straight shaft, and die holder that slides on the straight shaft. I'm not sure if you are talking about having adaptors made (like yours), or the die holder half that would slide on the LMS shaft/MT. I would prefer the latter, but would go with the adaptor if need be, depending on price. The die holder part wouldn't have to be textured like the LMS is. 

If going with the adaptor, I would want it like yours, so that I wouldn't have to remove the smaller die that's already mounted. 

Thanks for offering to look into this. 



Dan


----------



## Texatdurango

OK, I think the above comments give me a good idea that we might be talking at least a dozen units, perhaps more so I'll know how to address the quantity issue tomorrow when I meet with the machinist.

I'll report back with my findings and if the prices look promising I'll start an "official" thread with details.

Sorta looks like I put myself in the position of doing the "group buy" if it materializes!


----------



## Curly

Question George.

Are these going to be made of steel only or of aluminium and steel? Aluminium should be hard anodized to improve its wear characteristics.


----------



## dtswebb

George -

Please count me in.  As to color choice, I'll leave that to others; I'm usually happy with whatever the manufacturer provides.

Matthew


----------



## mredburn

oooh oooh teal blue if they are anodized......:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango

mredburn said:


> oooh oooh teal blue if they are anodized......:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
So which is it Teal OR Blue?


----------



## Texatdurango

Curly said:


> Question George.
> 
> Are these going to be made of steel only or of aluminium and steel? Aluminium should be hard anodized to improve its wear characteristics.


 
Gee, I was thinking of hard rock maple for the mt-2 tapered part and mahogany with a CA finish for the hand holding, sliding thingy! :biggrin:

I'll ask about the anodizing.:wink:


----------



## Texatdurango

Well not a day for cheerful news I'm afraid!  I met back with the machine shop owner this morning and after telling him we could get the 1" holder at Little Machine Sho for $32 he said there was no way he could come close since he would come closer to double that!  As far as setting up, even for 12 - 20 pieces he wasn't interested for less than $40 apiece for just the adapters so that trip was unproductive!

Returning home, I called Little Machine Shop and upon speaking with the manager, learned that they are not a machine shop, cannot make custom parts and indeed do get almost all of their items from China!  They are simply a retail seller so so much for them.  Actually I'm a bit dissapointed since the times I have talked with them in the past they led me to believe that they were indeed a small struggling machine shop making tools for the hobbyist!

I did some googling and called a company in Florida who are indeed a small husband and wife operation and explained what we were wanting to do but he said all his work was done by CNC machines and the setup wasn't worth it for under 50 pieces.

So, with that said, it looks like my search for someone to make 1 1/2" adapters has come to an end and unless some of the tool making forum members want to step up and make a few holders, ya'll will have to buy what is already available from various vendors.

At least I tried!


----------



## MarkD

That's a bummer George. I was hoping to hear about a good deal on the Die Holder for both sizes.


----------



## Timebandit

Maybe JohnnyCNC can knock something up for us? I know this isnt normally the kind of stuff he does, but i also know he does some custom work, so it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Dan_F

Thanks for trying George. 

Dan


----------



## Jim15

Thanks for your effort George.


----------



## Curly

Appreciate the effort George. :good: Now wait and see how creative people get. :wink:


----------



## penhead

Thanks for the effort George.....!...

..umm, has anyone made Johnny aware of this thread, in case he misses it and should wish to pick up a little custom work..??





Timebandit said:


> Maybe JohnnyCNC can knock something up for us? I know this isnt normally the kind of stuff he does, but i also know he does some custom work, so it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Timebandit

I just emailed JohnnyCNC on this, so we will see if he is interested

Justin


----------



## joefyffe

This is who I was thinking about.  He does excellent work, if he'd be interested in doing this.  However, wouldn't it be better to have him "knock them  "OUT" for us?:redface::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Timebandit said:


> Maybe JohnnyCNC can knock something up for us? I know this isnt normally the kind of stuff he does, but i also know he does some custom work, so it might be worth a shot.


----------



## joefyffe

George:  You did what you could.  Thanks!


----------



## MarkD

I see that are are some similar MT2 die holders on Ebay which [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]handle 13/16",1" & 1 5/16" & 1 1/2" OD dies selling for $48. Problem is they are in UK so I'm not sure how much shipping would be.
[/FONT]


----------



## penhead

Had to read that a couple times...duh...now i'm ROTFLMAO 





joefyffe said:


> This is who I was thinking about.  He does excellent work, if he'd be interested in doing this.  However, wouldn't it be better to have him "knock them  "OUT" for us?:redface::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe JohnnyCNC can knock something up for us? I know this isnt normally the kind of stuff he does, but i also know he does some custom work, so it might be worth a shot.
Click to expand...


----------



## BigShed

MarkD said:


> I see that are are some similar MT2 die holders on Ebay which [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]handle 13/16",1" & 1 5/16" & 1 1/2" OD dies selling for $48. Problem is they are in UK so I'm not sure how much shipping would be.
> [/FONT]



Could you put up a link to that Ebay item?

Had a look but couldn't find anything like you describe.

Thanks


----------



## Curly

*Found a set.*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RDG-TOOLS-LAT...=350259639438&ps=63&clkid=1309756382233501704

I think one like this is what he was referring to. About $62.00US and couple less for Canadians.


----------



## Curly

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RDG-2-MT-TAIL...erTools_SM&hash=item5641373dd3#ht_2574wt_1145

They have a slightly cheaper version that uses George's idea for the different size dies.


----------



## MarkD

I'm sorry. I meant to post the url when I made the post but I forgot. This is the ad I found:
http://cgi.ebay.com/DIE-HOLDER-LATH...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item45f96d2226


----------



## BigShed

Thanks MarkD and Curly.

Have never dealt with RDG bt have purchased several items from Chronos, their service (and delivery times) is excellent.

Having said that, I'll make my own:wink:


----------



## simomatra

Thanks MarkD and Pete


----------



## BigShed

Seeing that I just paid for my triple start 14mm tap and die set I thought I'd better get cracking on making a die holder for the 1.5" die in the set.

I already have the die holder from Little Machine Shop, but the largest die it accepts is 1".

George's post got me thinking that the 1" die holder could be used to hold a 1.5" adapter.

So I knocked up a couple yesterday (one for a penmaking friend)


----------



## Texatdurango

MarkD said:


> I'm sorry. I meant to post the url when I made the post but I forgot. This is the ad I found:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DIE-HOLDER-LATH...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item45f96d2226


 
From where I sit, this looks like a pretty decent tool.  While it's not a snappy hot fuchsia, it might do in a pinch!  Just for grins I emailed these folks and asked what they would charge for a quantity of a dozen then two dozen shipped to the states.

I'll pass on whatever I find.


----------



## Texatdurango

BigShed said:


> Seeing that I just paid for my triple start 14mm tap and die set I thought I'd better get cracking on making a die holder for the 1.5" die in the set.
> 
> I already have the die holder from Little Machine Shop, but the largest die it accepts is 1".
> 
> George's post got me thinking that the 1" die holder could be used to hold a 1.5" adapter.
> 
> So I knocked up a couple yesterday (one for a penmaking friend)


 
Fred, yours and mine could be twins!  Looking good!  What would you charge for one of those?  I've had lots of pm's about me making a few but my little lathe takes forever to knock one out so I'm bowing out of the adapter making business. 

Actually I'm surprised that the toolmakers/sellers on the forum haven't stepped up to this oppurtunity yet!


----------



## BigShed

Texatdurango said:


> BigShed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that I just paid for my triple start 14mm tap and die set I thought I'd better get cracking on making a die holder for the 1.5" die in the set.
> 
> I already have the die holder from Little Machine Shop, but the largest die it accepts is 1".
> 
> George's post got me thinking that the 1" die holder could be used to hold a 1.5" adapter.
> 
> So I knocked up a couple yesterday (one for a penmaking friend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred, yours and mine could be twins!  Looking good!  What would you charge for one of those?  I've had lots of pm's about me making a few but my little lathe takes forever to knock one out so I'm bowing out of the adapter making business.
> 
> Actually I'm surprised that the toolmakers/sellers on the forum haven't stepped up to this oppurtunity yet!
Click to expand...


Sorry George, just realised I should have posted that in your other thread, which I have now done, and I was going to delete this post.

So now there are 2 as I can't delete mine anymore!

To answer your question, not sure that I would want to make these for other people. It's not that they are hard to make, just time consuming.
There are quite a few steps in the machining of these, plus they have to be made out of 50mm aluminium, as well as the drilling and tapping for the grub screws has to be rather exact to match the dimples in the dies.

That is probably the reason that other people haven't stepped up to the plate. I think your machinist mate's estimate of a minimum of $40 in a batch of 12 was a pretty reasonable quote IMHO.

I made 2 yesterday, didn't time myself exactly, but I did about an hour and a half before lunch and about another 3 1/2 hours after lunch, add to that the cost of the aluminium and 3 6mm grub screws and he wouldn't get rich on that.

If you could make these on a CNC machine it would be a lot quicker and therefore cheaper.

Anyway, if people are desperate, I can make a few but would prefer to do them as a batch rather than individually, this would save some setting up time in changing from external to internal jaws on the chuck, setting up the mill and rotary table etc.


----------



## MarkD

Thanks George. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## rogerwaskow

*????????*

Hi guys

Anything new interests me and I am trying to follow what you guys do. I have this idea that you guys turn your own pen parts and use the tap and dies to do the threads. Do you use your timber lathe or am I totally on the wrong track. Sorry for sounding stupid but my curiosity is getting the better of me.


----------



## Dalecamino

rogerwaskow said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anything new interests me and I am trying to follow what you guys do. I have this idea that you guys turn your own pen parts and use the tap and dies to do the threads. Do you use your timber lathe or am I totally on the wrong track. Sorry for sounding stupid but my curiosity is getting the better of me.


Hi Roger, and, welcome. I have turned these parts on my timber lathe but, have found it much easier on my newly aquired metal lathe. The tools referrenced in this thread will work fine on either.


----------



## MarkD

I sent an email regarding one of the die holders I found on ebay and I actually received a response back.  The die holder I asked about was:
http://cgi.ebay.com/DIE-HOLDER-LATH...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item45f96d2226

They said the total cost including shipping to the US would be $77 USD.

I also asked about their "deluxe model" :
http://cgi.ebay.com/RDG-TOOLS-LATHE...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item519a4f2976

I was told this set would be $112 USD shipped to the US .

Additionally, I asked if they could give us a better price if we ordered 20 sets shipped to a single US address. They did not respond to that question.


----------



## evjenkins

*Die Holder*

The current issue of Home Shop Machinist has a decent article on making a floating die holder for the tail stock of pretty much any lathe.


----------



## Texatdurango

evjenkins said:


> The current issue of Home Shop Machinist has a decent article on making a floating die holder for the tail stock of pretty much any lathe.


 
Not knowing anything about it, just the name....* Home Shop Machinist*  sounds like it's going to be outside the realm of 99% of those here.  But for those who might have the tools, do you perhaps have a link to the article or do we have to subscribe to see it?


----------



## evjenkins

*Die Holder*

I'll check for a link. If anyone is interested I could scan and post it.


----------



## PTownSubbie

evjenkins said:


> I'll check for a link. If anyone is interested I could scan and post it.


 
I'd like to see it!


----------



## Timebandit

Me to please


----------



## BigShed

Yep, I'd like to that too.


----------



## Curly

Here is a link to Home Shop Machinist Magazine.

http://www.homeshopmachinist.net/home

The issue (July/August) should be on the shelves of any good magazine store.

Scanning the article and posting it kind of violates the copyright and could get the forum in legal do do. 

The holder in the article is scratch built from steel, including the morse taper, and is a very nice tool. It is basically similar to the one LMS sells and some of the ones mentioned earlier in this thread from England.


----------



## evjenkins

*Die Holder*

Curly is right about the legalities. However, if you do the link for Home Shop Machinist above and ask for a sample copy it will probably be the current issue with the article in it.


----------



## Texatdurango

evjenkins said:


> Curly is right about the legalities. However, if you do the link for Home Shop Machinist above and ask for a sample copy it will probably be the current issue with the article in it.


 
You seem to be familiar with the site so could you perhaps answer a question..... When I'm on the machinist site and click on "Features" from their menu then click "Article Index" a list of articles is displayed but clicking on any of them only pops up a blank window with the article title and author but no article.  It was mentioned that loading articles might be slow but I've had windows open for up to 10 minutes with no change.

I'm wondering if one has to be a subscriber to see the articles?  Anyone have any luck seeing the articles?


----------



## Curly

George

All you get with the index is the article name, author, and issue number. It doesn't open to the article for you to read. I don't think they have an online issue system at this time at all. The info will help you locate the back issue to buy if you want from their store or let you find the article in your own pile of issues, if you have them.

The British magazine, Model Engineers' Workshop, does have an online subscription (29.99 pounds, about $50.00US) that also allows access to their back issues if an online subscriber. They have had articles on making tap / die holders etc., in the past. If you get the magazine subscription you also have access to the online back issues too, but for more money.

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/editorial/page.asp?p=490


----------



## Texatdurango

OK......... it appears that many are still wrestling with finding a holder for their new 1 1/2" die.  For those folks, this MIGHT be of interest to you........

I ordered in some material and this afternoon made a complete stand-alone tool which holds a 1 1/2" die in one end and a standard 1" die in the other end.

This tool is totally stand-alone so does not require an existing holder so for those with nothing now, this should solve your problems.

If interested, visit this thread in the classifieds for further discussion....
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1280019#post1280019


----------



## bjbear76

Found this old thread and wondered if anyone has found an adaptor for the LMS die holder.  As I'm just getting my feet wet in the kitless world, what does everyone else to hold the 1 1/2" dies?

Another thought, can the die holder from Victornet be modified to fit the LMS die holder?  1-1/2" Round Die Holder with 3/4" Shank


----------



## Curly

You would have to bore out or sleeve the hole in the Victornet die holder to match the LMS stationary part. Easier though is just put a rod or old drill bit in your Jacobs chuck and use the die holder on that. It's what I did and for the plastics we use for pens it is easy enough to turn by hand.


----------



## BigShed

bjbear76 said:


> Found this old thread and wondered if anyone has found an adaptor for the LMS die holder.  As I'm just getting my feet wet in the kitless world, what does everyone else to hold the 1 1/2" dies?
> 
> Another thought, can the die holder from Victornet be modified to fit the LMS die holder?  1-1/2" Round Die Holder with 3/4" Shank



I regularly make these by request

1 1/2" Die holder adapters

They are $US50 inc postage to the US


----------



## Dalecamino

BigShed said:


> bjbear76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this old thread and wondered if anyone has found an adaptor for the LMS die holder.  As I'm just getting my feet wet in the kitless world, what does everyone else to hold the 1 1/2" dies?
> 
> Another thought, can the die holder from Victornet be modified to fit the LMS die holder?  1-1/2" Round Die Holder with 3/4" Shank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I regularly make these by request
> 
> 1 1/2" Die holder adapters
> 
> They are $US50 inc postage to the US
Click to expand...

Hi Fred! I thought of you as soon as I saw this thread re-appear but, wasn't sure if you were still making these. Good to see you stopping in. :wink:

BJ, I recommend you gather up one of these from Fred. He knows kitless pens AND, the tools it takes to make them. :wink: He does quality work.


----------



## drise

I have the LMS 1" die holder. Got the  Victornet 1.5" die holder for a 14mm die and the LMS shaft is the same size as the through hole on the Victornet.


----------

